# Animal crossing Wii - Game of the year?



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2008)

This website is saying AC Wii could be so good that it gets 'game of the year'

http://www.pwnamon.co.uk/News/article/sid=109.html

I'd say it's possible, but it's up to Nintendo.  It depends how far they are willing to go to improve on the series.


----------



## SL92 (Jun 14, 2008)

If it's an MMO, the first for the Wii, it might be.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 14, 2008)

It really depends if Nintendo decides to get off their lazy *CEN-1.7-SORD* and make a game worth getting.

They'd have to completely overhaul the whole game, especially online. Possible mic support would be incredible to do.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2008)

I bet we'll have to pay for online, but at least it will be good.  They did announce this feature, so it's only a matter of time before they use... and it only makes sense for AC to have an enhanced version of online play, ESPECIALLY if it has MMO aspects.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 14, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]If it's an MMO, the first for the Wii, it might be.[/quote]Can the Wii really handle an MMO?

I may not know what I'm talking about here, I always was a n00b on the subject, but with MMO's...I dunno', that can get pretty laggy, right?

Even when you're connected to 1 or 2 people on like, Brawl or something you get stalling and lag...

Heck, the few MMO's for the 360 are even a pain to play sometimes. More lag than there should be....

If it is an MMO, and they can make it work, heck, it could very well be game of the year.

EDIT: Oh, and let's really hope it's not gonna' be called "Wii World".


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 14, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]If it's an MMO, the first for the Wii, it might be.


Can the Wii really handle an MMO?

I may not know what I'm talking about here, I always was a n00b on the subject, but with MMO's...I dunno', that can get pretty laggy, right?

Even when you're connected to 1 or 2 people on like, Brawl or something you get stalling and lag...

Heck, the few MMO's for the 360 are even a pain to play sometimes. More lag than there should be....

If it is an MMO, and they can make it work, heck, it could very well be game of the year.

EDIT: Oh, and let's really hope it's not gonna' be called "Wii World".[/quote]


----------



## SL92 (Jun 15, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]If it's an MMO, the first for the Wii, it might be.


Can the Wii really handle an MMO?

I may not know what I'm talking about here, I always was a n00b on the subject, but with MMO's...I dunno', that can get pretty laggy, right?

Even when you're connected to 1 or 2 people on like, Brawl or something you get stalling and lag...

Heck, the few MMO's for the 360 are even a pain to play sometimes. More lag than there should be....

If it is an MMO, and they can make it work, heck, it could very well be game of the year.

EDIT: Oh, and let's really hope it's not gonna' be called "Wii World".[/quote]Well, AC is probably going to have a limited number of people in one place at a time, compared to the insane amount of players in the same place in 360 MMO's, because the Wii really wouldn't be able to handle it. If it's pay-to-play and a great MMO, it might be GOTY. 

Wii World? With Miis and twelve pack-in peripherals? It would sell a gazillion copies.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't even read that article, it's as if a ten year old wrote it. : \

"cactuses" is not a word, people.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Mino (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, what a useless topic.

So many people have said that about so many games, why should this be any different?  Oh yeah, it shouldn't.


----------



## sunate (Jun 21, 2008)

WOw  thats amazing considering all of the compataters out there.


----------



## Micah (Jun 22, 2008)

...you got me excited...


----------



## MGMT (Jun 22, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

> WOw  thats amazing considering all of the compataters out there.


Tri agian NVM  yu left

I agree with Mino. I think Spore would have a better chance.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 22, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]If it's an MMO, the first for the Wii, it might be.


Can the Wii really handle an MMO?

I may not know what I'm talking about here, I always was a n00b on the subject, but with MMO's...I dunno', that can get pretty laggy, right?

Even when you're connected to 1 or 2 people on like, Brawl or something you get stalling and lag...

Heck, the few MMO's for the 360 are even a pain to play sometimes. More lag than there should be....

If it is an MMO, and they can make it work, heck, it could very well be game of the year.

EDIT: Oh, and let's really hope it's not gonna' be called "Wii World".[/quote]Mario Kart online was solid. If they had a connection like that it'd be amazing.

Besides, WW only lagged when there were many objects in one place such as when we'd do tree tag or something.


----------

